# Open Source KB?



## num (Oct 22, 2005)

Hello,

Is there is an open source knowlegebase for free? Like KBPublisher but free and easy to install?


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi,
Are any of the ones listed here of interest? I've not tried them myself btw
http://www.opensourcescripts.com/dir/PHP/FAQ_,038_Knowledgebase/

Richard


----------



## num (Oct 22, 2005)

i was looking for something resembling phpkb

http://www.knowledgebase-script.com/


----------

